# 65 Lemans fitting disc brakes and wheels



## 3GTOs (Jul 9, 2014)

You have all probably heard this before. I'm in the process of choosing front disc brakes and new wheels if necessary. I would like multi piston calipers and something bigger than a 10.5" rotor. Any thoughts or suggestions?

The car has 15" wheels now which I like but if I have to buy bigger I will.

Has anyone tried Wilwood dynalite 4 piston front brakes?

Thanks.


----------



## smboonejr (May 3, 2016)

Posted so I may subscribe, interested to see what best options are on this.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I did the front disc up-grade on my '65 a couple of years ago. Went from manual drum to power, but kept the drums out back. I already had 15" rims on so it was easy to find a reasonable priced kit. I went with the SSBC kit for "A" body Gm cars. It came with everything except the proportioning valve, which was an added $70.00 on top off the kit price of $1200.00 Cdn. The US cost was cheaper but the exchange rate has been killer the last few years.

Since installed, it has been perfect, no fade or issues, and anyone not knowing couldn't tell it wasn't stock.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Just installed Wilwood brakes with 11" rotors on the front of my 70 LeMans. There was enough room to still use the Ralley II's that are on my car. The kit in the original post is for rear brakes. The correct kit for the fronts is Wilwood Dynalite Pro Series Front Disc Brake Kits 140-10996 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing This kit retains the factory spindles but requires some modification to work. I had to drill and tap the top mounting hole to for the caliper bracket. You also need a new master cylinder with a proportioning valve. I used Right Stuff detailing Right Stuff Detailing Master Cylinders G0571 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing and ordered all new brake lines from inline tube.

Here is a link to the forum post where I asked questions about this install:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f154/wilwood-front-brake-102905/


----------

